# Beautiful Scotland



## richy176

My son and his girlfriend are nearing the end of the North 500 tour and have been posting photos on FB of the fantastic scenery etc. Salmon jumping at the Falls of Shin, Dunrobin Castle, Gelnmorangie Distillery (hope they picked up some samples for me), a Stag on the hillside and Whale and Dolphin watching at Gairloch and much more with lakes (?Lochs) , beaches and hills.

The weather did not allow them to have the roof down for much of the time. There are not many places in the world with such a range of experiences and all this is on our doorstep (give or take a few hours :thumbs_up: ).


----------



## A2orry

My country is beautiful plenty shops selling rain coats .


----------



## WRENCH

richy176 said:


> Loch﻿s﻿﻿, beaches and mountains.


 That's more accurate. :laughing2dw:



richy176 said:


> There﻿﻿﻿ ﻿are ﻿not many places in the world with such a range of experiences and all this is on our doorst﻿﻿e﻿﻿﻿﻿p


 The Scottish tourist board seems to, finally, have got its act together. :yes:


----------



## gimli

Why do I have a feeling that there are more foreigners than locals visiting Britain ? 

Talking about places with natural landscapes not London and the rest.


----------



## WRENCH

gimli said:


> Why﻿﻿ do I have a fee﻿ling that there﻿ are more foreigners than﻿ locals vi﻿siting Br﻿itai﻿n ?


 Here's a clue.


----------



## gimli

I know that Scotland is beautiful. It's basically UK's Transylvania. I just have this feeling that many people there chose to travel abroad (where it's warm and sunny) then in such places. I could be wrong though....

I understand that you get sick and tired of mist and rain but... Surely you have to find a place, every now and then, where it doesn't rain, right ? :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

gimli said:


> I understand that you get sick an﻿d tired ﻿of m﻿ist ﻿and﻿ rai﻿n


 That's just a myth to keep folk away.


----------



## Turpinr

gimli said:


> I know that Scotland is beautiful. It's basically UK's Transylvania. I just have this feeling that many people there chose to travel abroad (where it's warm and sunny) then in such places. I could be wrong though....
> 
> I understand that you get sick and tired of mist and rain but... Surely you have to find a place, every now and then, where it doesn't rain, right ? :laugh:


 The last time we went on a beach holiday we decided enough was enough. It was an all inclusive which seems to attract the biggest scrotes in Britain.

Since getting our dog 4 years ago we've only been abroad twice. To Ypres and Paris.

Love holidaying in the UK, mostly for walking.The Yorkshire Dales and Lake District are both beautiful and are both near which is ideal because neither of us likes walking.

Had some belting holidays in Scotland as a kid but didn't appreciate them at the time.

Kenmore, Nairn and the Isle of Skyle In particular.


----------



## WRENCH

@gimli Even looks good in the rain. This is the motorway from England to Inverness, a bit tight for large trucks. :laughing2dw:










Some views within a "ships biscuits throw" of @mach 0.0013137' U Boat.


----------



## Turpinr

Turpinr said:


> The last time we went on a beach holiday we decided enough was enough. It was an all inclusive which seems to attract the biggest scrotes in Britain.
> 
> Since getting our dog 4 years ago we've only been abroad twice. To Ypres and Paris.
> 
> Love holidaying in the UK, mostly for walking.The Yorkshire Dales and Lake District are both beautiful and are both near which is ideal because neither of us likes walking.
> 
> Had some belting holidays in Scotland as a kid but didn't appreciate them at the time.
> 
> Kenmore, Nairn and the Isle of Skyle In particular.


 I meant neither of us likes driving. :sign_what:


----------



## gimli

I like the rain so unlike others I don't flock wherever it's sunny and hot. :biggrin:

Scotland looks like my kind of place to holiday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Turpinr

gimli said:


> I like the rain so unlike others I don't flock wherever it's sunny and hot. :biggrin:
> 
> Scotland looks like my kind of place to holiday. :thumbsup:


 Went to Portsonachan once during the school holidays and it rained for the full 2 weeks but the holidays in Kenmore and Nairn were sunshine all the way.


----------



## WRENCH

Turpinr said:


> I meant﻿ neith﻿er of lik﻿es dri﻿vi﻿﻿﻿ng﻿. ﻿﻿


 I'm disappointed, I thought you had really cool dogs.


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> I'm disappointed, I thought you had really cool dogs.


 He's not a great passenger either. Think doggie farts


----------



## WRENCH

Turpinr said:


> He﻿'﻿﻿s not ﻿a great passenge﻿r either. Think do﻿ggie farts ﻿


 Usual excuse for bad driving. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr

WRENCH said:


> Usual excuse for bad driving. :laughing2dw:


 Hahaha got to get the window down.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Turpinr said:


> Kenmore


 I`ve been there a few times,Loch Tay & surrounding areas are a beautiful part of the country...

Kenmore









Maggie`s Cove









& as I indicated earlier the surrounding areas aint too shabby either...

Balquhidder Glen









Glen Lyon (described by Sir Walter Scott as the "longest, loneliest and loveliest glen in Scotland")

















Glen Lochay

















:biggrin:


----------



## richy176

Locals look friendly


----------



## Turpinr

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been there a few times,Loch Tay & surrounding areas are a beautiful part of the country...
> 
> Kenmore
> 
> View attachment 14558
> 
> 
> Maggie`s Cove
> 
> View attachment 14560
> 
> 
> & as I indicated earlier the surrounding areas aint too shabby either...
> 
> Balquhidder Glen
> 
> View attachment 14559
> 
> 
> Glen Lyon (described by Sir Walter Scott as the "longest, loneliest and loveliest glen in Scotland")
> 
> View attachment 14562
> 
> 
> View attachment 14561
> 
> 
> Glen Lochay
> 
> View attachment 14563
> 
> 
> View attachment 14566
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


 Aye beautiful. I remember River Tay at the bottom of the caravan site we were on.

Over 50 yeara and i remember it as the clearest water I've even seen


----------



## Cassie-O

WRENCH said:


>


 Is that ET? :laugh: :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## WRENCH

Danny Macaskill. :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## A2orry

gimli said:


> I know that Scotland is beautiful. It's basically UK's Transylvania. I just have this feeling that many people there chose to travel abroad (where it's warm and sunny) then in such places. I could be wrong though....
> 
> I understand that you get sick and tired of mist and rain but... Surely you have to find a place, every now and then, where it doesn't rain, right ? :laugh:


 Unfortunately you are spot on .My wife and I jet off at least twice a year. I live in a cracking part of the country northwest and am well aware that I haven't seen enough of it .I do drive to fort William and Glen Coe occasionally.


----------



## richy176

@WRENCH spectacular scenery and incredible skills on the mountain bike - wonder what his life insurance premiums are like


----------



## WRENCH

richy176 said:


> wonder﻿ w﻿hat his life insurance premiums are like  ﻿


 Don't know, but he was apparently worth over $11 million in 2016.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

WRENCH said:


> Danny Macaskill. :notworthy: :notworthy:


 WOW!!! I don`t have a good head for heights, just looking at that video scares me shitless


----------



## rolexgirl

I have never been to Scotland, it's on the "to do" list, it does look beautiful from what I have seen on film and photos


----------



## WRENCH

rolexgirl said:


> , it does look beautiful from what I have seen on film and photos


 It is.


----------



## Caller.

I really enjoyed that video, excellent stuff! I wonder how long it took him to get up there?


----------



## WRENCH

Caller. said:


> I really enjoyed that video, excellent stuff! I wonder how long it took him to get up there?


 Apparently the film crew were walking 4-8 hours round trip, to get to some of the locations.


----------



## Caller.

They must be a pretty fit crew then, especially with the gear they need as well.

In the dim and distant past, a few of us used to drive down to Wales From London on a Saturday, to climb Cadair Idris, or march around the Brecon Beacons. It was quite hard walking to complete treks in the timescale we had - and that was carrying nothing heavier than a packed lunch.


----------



## BondandBigM

Any boozers with super king beds and their own pool.



















I'll take a fortnight in the sun any month of the year.










:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> I'll take a fortnight in the sun any month of t﻿he year. ﻿﻿


 I'm just away to get my trunks on. :laughing2dw:

Gullane, today, 17.05.


----------



## BondandBigM

WRENCH said:


> I'm just away to get my trunks on. :laughing2dw:
> 
> Gullane, today, 17.05.


 That's more like it instead of the previous photoshopped stuff of Scotland already posted, got caught out today as well, left work in glorious sunshine, shorts on, top down then it tipped it down.

One rather wet Bond & Beemer interior.

When I turned up at the flat and she saw me pull up Big M came out with her now famous and well used comment.

"@rse"

:laugh: :laugh:

Give me a couple of weeks in the Canaries any time.

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I haven't been to Scotland since I was a small boy, when we used to visit my mother's Aunt and Uncle. They lived in Kircaldy, Fife and I remember the beautiful walks we used to go on, and climbing 'Largo Law', a large hill in the neighbouring village of Largo. They eventually moved to Bearsden just outside Glasgow, which had the reputation of being, (if Wikipedia is to be believed) and I quote..."Bearsden was ranked the seventh-wealthiest area in Britain in a 2005 survey and has the least social housing of any town in Scotland."

Her Uncle was called Dr. Donald McDonald and was one of the local practioners.










I've wanted to take 'er indoors there and the Lake District (also stunning) ever since we met, but she's like Bond and will only go where the sun is.......


----------



## WRENCH

Glenelg ferry.

Last manual turntable ferry operating in the world.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Holy thread Resurrection Batman...



WRENCH said:


> This is the motorway from England to Inverness, a bit tight for large trucks. :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> Some views within a "ships biscuits throw" of @mach 0.0013137' U Boat.


 Tis true, I know that hairpin well, it`s near to where I was born, thankfully my mother didn`t have to go that way to get to the hospital for the arrival of her youngest son






:laugh:


----------



## Nigelp

ive been to butlins in Ayr in the late 80's as a kid, it was cold wet and generally horrible. Once went to Dumfries and Moffat again a bit crap.

[IMG alt="Image result for butlins ayr 1980s" data-ratio="81.32"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/31/52/3b/31523bfe7fea96fc7a5022984dab3c49.jpg[/IMG]

I was glad to get back to Burnley.


----------



## it'salivejim

Nigelp said:


> I was glad to get back to Burnley.


 Yep, I can see why …


----------



## WRENCH

River Tilt,


----------



## WRENCH

Bruar Falls


----------



## WRENCH

Some more from the BBC.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-scotland-50649802?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Varish

Used to live in glasgow. Have a few shots..


----------



## Teg62x

Round the corner from our old house!



Where we stay now!


----------



## Nickshangs

Scotland is on my bucket list , live in london , been all over the world and never to Scotland 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biker

Various views of Loch Lomond, Just over the hill behind the house


----------



## WRENCH

Here's an imposing place,



















13th Century Mingary Castle, Kilchoan. £450 a room, for a night, and a recently discovered secret room full of bones.


----------



## Teg62x

Just for @Biker

Taken when I was at Garelochead.


----------



## Biker

Aye, just up the road..


----------



## Biker

A view from up Carman hill, To the left is Alexandria and Renton, the water in the middle is Carman fishery and reservoir, the big lump to the right of centre id Dumbarton Castle and rock the waterway behind Dumbarton Rock is the river Clyde, left towards Glasgow, left towards the Clyde estuary, Gareloch and garelochhead (shown in @Teg62x's post)










This is from the same hill looking north, looking directly at the Clyde estuary right in the middle, leading off to Gareloch on the right, as the waterway moves forward and to the right, it heads out to the Irish sea, via the isle of Bute and the Ayrshire coast.

The wee peninsula in the middle of the picture is Ardmore point, I look out over that from my living room and bedroom windows, the far coast on the left is Port Glasgow and Greenock, with Gourock right at the tip the Cowal peninsula is on the right with the likes of Rosneath and Clynder right in the middle is Dunoon and the estuary of Loch Long and the Hoy Loch










An evening shot fro the living room window looking over Ardmore point to Greenock from the middle to the right and Port Glasgow from the middle to the left.










Sunset over Ardmore Point (a wee peninsula)










An amazing view of the early morning fog rising off the Clyde


----------



## Hayballs

Parked a top The Garvock, overlooking Laurencekirk and The Mearns. Panoramic snap of the view. Left of the pic is South towards Dundee, right North towards Aberdeen. If you zoom in you might see the Cairn o' Mount if you know where to look.

No photoshopping here, just natural beauty. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

​
Maggie`s cove Loch Tay





​





​
​
It`s been a few years since we last went there but no doubt it`s still beautiful :biggrin:

​
​


----------



## WRENCH

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ​
> Maggie`s cove Loch Tay
> View attachment 24285​
> View attachment 24284​
> ​
> It`s been a few years since we last went there but no doubt it`s still beautiful :biggrin:
> 
> ​
> ​


 Sadly spoiled by irresponsible wild campers/campervans, and caravaners from all over leaving their rubbish and human waste littering the place.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

WRENCH said:


> Sadly spoiled by irresponsible wild campers/campervans, and caravaners from all over leaving their rubbish and human waste littering the place.


 We have not been there for some time but thankfully I haven`t come across anything that bad, I blame those messy tourists from south of the border  :tongue:


----------



## Alpha550t

WRENCH said:


> Sadly spoiled by irresponsible wild campers/campervans, and caravaners from all over leaving their rubbish and human waste littering the place.


 Looking at the distinctive placement of artefacts, I reckon its Pict in origin!


----------



## WRENCH

Alpha550t said:


> Looking at the distinctive placement of artefacts, I reckon its Pict in origin!


 It should have been Pict up and taken away.


----------



## WRENCH

Inverie has a new Post Office.



















Ferry required.


----------



## WRENCH

There have been some amazing sunrise and sunsets recently. Here's one from yesterday courtesy of "visitscotland" of loch Lomond .


----------



## WRENCH

"Auld Reekie"


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> "Auld Reekie"


 Wow!


----------



## Hayballs

Stonehaven War Memorial taken at dusk yesterday, with my Samsung Galaxy S8.










Very poignant with Armistice just passing...... and at the going down of the Sun.......


----------



## Biker

Finally got some pics off my phone..

Two views of the Clyde estuary

















A strange foggy day back in March on Helensburgh's seafront

















A frosty February morning walking the dog








OOOhh I can see me house from ere....









Low tide on the local "beach"









Looking down the Clyde towards the estuary.









Greenock "getting it!"


----------



## Hayballs

Biker said:


> Greenock "getting it!"
> 
> View attachment 30139


 We enjoyed a summer holiday in a lodge at Hunter's Quay a couple of years back.

Did the Waverley Steamer, Holy Loch etc. Stunning views superb weather and even saw two Galaxy C-130's overhead.

God's own country right enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

Took the furry fellow up to the reservoir this afternoon.

Scorchio!!


----------



## WRENCH

Some outstanding photographs on the BBC website this week.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-59561748

And a sort clip of the last photograph, the Longannet chimney coming down.


----------



## Pete wilding

WRENCH said:


> Some outstanding photographs on the BBC website this week.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-59561748


 Some wonderful images…..well worth a look


----------



## WRENCH

A frosty Castle Stalker.










And in summer,










And a wintery Corgarff.


----------



## Davey P

I've got a week skiing in Glenshee booked for 29th January. We haven't bothered with Scotland in the past because the weather and snow conditions are not as reliable as the French Alps. However, we haven't been skiing in France for 2 years thanks to Covid, and the travel restrictions still won't allow us to get over there, so we're trying Scotland as a last resort (desperate times call for desperate measures... :laugh: ). Fingers crossed we get lucky... :biggrin:


----------



## Boots

Davey P said:


> Fingers crossed we get lucky... :biggrin:


 Yup, I'll keep mine crossed for you too. I'm in the same boat, and really missing it. I thought about Scotland too, but after reading about it decided it was a bit too risky on the snow front - really hope it works out for you!


----------



## Davey P

Boots said:


> I thought about Scotland too, but after reading about it decided it was a bit too risky on the snow front - really hope it works out for you!


 Thanks mate. It's not so much the snow we're worried about, it's the weather. I'm managing my expectations, and if we can get a couple of decent days skiing in the week we are there, I'll be happy :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH

Davey P said:


> I've got a week skiing in Glenshee booked for 29th January. We haven't bothered with Scotland in the past because the weather and snow conditions are not as reliable as the French Alps. However, we haven't been skiing in France for 2 years thanks to Covid, and the travel restrictions still won't allow us to get over there, so we're trying Scotland as a last resort (desperate times call for desperate measures... :laugh: ). Fingers crossed we get lucky... :biggrin:


 You should be OK, the road is usually kept open, just leave yourself plenty time for the lunacy. There's plenty to do and see if there's no snow.


----------



## WRENCH

The weather has been fantastic recently, as these pics show.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-61194061


----------



## WRENCH

Out and about today. In about a week this will be a "carpet" of bluebells.










In the 1980's this whole area was government property, and was a site for civil defence stores. This lade still supplies water to drive a small Hydro electric plant.










Down below the lade is the river Almond which flows into the Tay a few miles downstream.










Just in case;

lade in British English
(led , leɪd ) noun. Scottish. a watercourse, esp a millstream. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Some pics off this week's BBC website.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-61783493


----------



## Pete wilding

WRENCH said:


> Some pics off this week's BBC website.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-61783493


 Fantastic images


----------



## WRENCH

Annaty burn, shortly before it runs into the Tay.










The Tay at Dunkeld and Birnam.

















Just down from Birnam Wood for Shakespearian types.


----------



## Richy

view whilst sitting having my lunch. The photo does not do the Eildon Hills, Melrose any justice.


----------



## bridgeman

Richy said:


> view whilst sitting having my lunch. The photo does not do the Eildon Hills, Melrose any justice.


 Thought you would be dining in Burts Hotel!


----------



## Roxyben

Blackwater reservoir from my last trip. Bit of a hike to get up here but worth it. Feels really remote which is nice. Would spend much more time in Scotland if I could its just so far away.


----------



## WRENCH

Roxyben said:


> Blackwater reservoir from my last trip. Bit of a hike to get up here but worth it. Feels really remote which is nice. Would spend much more time in Scotland if I could its just so far away.


 At one time you could get very cheap deals on the London to Fort William sleeper, getting off at Rannoch Station.


----------



## Roxyben

WRENCH said:


> At one time you could get very cheap deals on the London to Fort William sleeper, getting off at Rannoch Station.


 Everything is just so expensive now. Diesel to get up there in the past was not so much of a consideration. But nowadays......... Big fan of Scotland, especially the hills and mountains.


----------



## WRENCH

Roxyben said:


> Everything is just so expensive now. Diesel to get up there in the past was not so much of a consideration. But nowadays......... Big fan of Scotland, especially the hills and mountains.


 I've always used public transport so I've never been tied to the same starting point. Sadly the demise of the Post Bus was a spoiler, but there's still plenty of rural bus services, it just takes a bit of planning, local knowledge, and plenty of time. :thumbsup:

Getting to Lochhournhead gets you close to Knoydart then you can get back via ferry across from Inverie to Malaig, then the train south and home.


----------



## Roxyben

WRENCH said:


> I've always used public transport so I've never been tied to the same starting point. Sadly the demise of the Post Bus was a spoiler, but there's still plenty of rural bus services, it just takes a bit of planning, local knowledge, and plenty of time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Getting to Lochhournhead gets you close to Knoydart then you can get back via ferry across from Inverie to Malaig, then the train south and home.


 Plenty of time is what I don't have most of the time. Regarding transport I will do most things to avoid driving, whether that be running or cycling! Not been to those places you have mentioned yet. Trying to tick bits of Scotland off bit by bit!


----------



## WRENCH

Roxyben said:


> Trying to tick bits of Scotland off bit by bit!


 Knoydart is well worth a visit, but can be treacherous. I'm not into going up mountains, my main interest has always been travelling old routes.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/JpA8eaEWBXA?feature=oembed

The North West Highlands are hugely rewarding as well. For me I now realize what a privilege it has been to have spent much of my everyday working life in areas such as this.


----------



## Roxyben

WRENCH said:


> Knoydart


 Will bear this area in mind next time I am up there!



WRENCH said:


> The North West Highlands are hugely rewarding as well. For me I now realize what a privilege it has been to have spent much of my everyday working life in areas such as this.


 Yes must have been great. Better than tackling the M1 every day! I do very occasionally get sent up to Scotland in the truck, always look forward to it when I get to go.


----------



## WRENCH

Just round the corner from my house, from both sides of the river.


----------



## Always"watching"

You are obviously blessed with where you live, dear @WRENCH. Nice pics. 

I also love your picture of Blackwater Reservoir, @Roxyben... A bit worrying where that railway track is heading though. :biggrin: Seriously though, I presume that the old tracks and some of the boulders in the pic represent some industrial archaeology. Most interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Edinburgh at number 1, Glasgow at 4.

https://www.timeout.com/about/latest-news/time-out-reveals-edinburgh-as-the-worlds-best-city-to-visit-right-now-071122#:~:text=Edinburgh is the world's best,walkable city in the world.


----------



## Roxyben

Always said:


> You are obviously blessed with where you live, dear @WRENCH. Nice pics.
> 
> I also love your picture of Blackwater Reservoir, @Roxyben... A bit worrying where that railway track is heading though. :biggrin: Seriously though, I presume that the old tracks and some of the boulders in the pic represent some industrial archaeology. Most interesting. :thumbsup:


 Its a very interesting place, feels very remote when you get up there even though its only a few miles walk from Kinlochleven. Leading up to the dam which is huge there is a little graveyard with those who lost their lives making the dam resting there. Apparently the last creation of the traditional Navvy! According to wiki!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackwater_Reservoir

Here's a picture of the graveyard.


----------



## Always"watching"

Gosh, @Roxyben, another beautifully haunting photograph. Thanks for that. :thumbsup:

Blackwater does seem to be a rather special place indeed.


----------



## WRENCH

The world's tallest hedge after a trim.










https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/bugh6pjd6wU?feature=oembed


----------

